# If you hear Ill “tip you on the app”...



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

You won’t ever get a tip.


Especially if they ask you to pick up an order from the home depot. 


Stupid pax.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Home Depot orders are the only time I get tipped in the app when someone says they will.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

1* every pax who promises to tip through the app.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> 1* every pax who promises to tip through the app.


This is one of the few things Lyft is better at then Uber. The ability to change ratings. I have had pax tip later that day, or the next day; I think my personal record on Lyft was 3 days after the ride. Sometimes people do tip on the app and while I don't believe in the "1 star the pax who says they will tip in the app" theory, you do look like a fool if they do. Plus, and this is just my opinion, drivers downrate for really minuscule things in the grand scheme. I understand many do it to "get back and pax who downrate THEM for minuscule things" but that's just overly petty.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I get tipped all the time by pax that say they will. Sometimes its not until the next day or early morning when they take their next ride, but most have as far as my general recollection. I don't sweat over tips, so I dont take serious note as to who tips or doesn't but I get tipped well enough


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Jrider9 said:


> You won't ever get a tip.


 Have shirt being made as I type.. For when I do Eats "Wait lemme guess.. you'll tip me in the app?"


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

Just say thanks I’ll look for it in the app and give them the one star they so deserve.oh how I wish we could leave a written comment for paxholes


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Hmmm, 4 of 5 riders that tell me this, actually tip in the app. Sure glad I don’t 1-star them.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

I say I will tip in app, and I do it right there in front of the driver so they can see me, takes a whole whopping 1.5 seconds. Look at phone, give the stars and right under that is the tip option


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I get tipped all the time by pax that say they will. Sometimes its not until the next day or early morning when they take their next ride, but most have as far as my general recollection. I don't sweat over tips, so I dont take serious note as to who tips or doesn't but I get tipped well enough


I agree I almost always get a tip from those who say they will. Sometimes it can be days later so I don't assume they are lying and 1 star them.

In fact I've been doing this long enough that I can reliably predict who will tip and who won't. And I'm right about 90 percent of the time. You can just tell by their attitude and demeanor on the ride and at dropoff.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

A while ago it seemed to be about 1-2% who said that would follow through and actually tip.

I don't know why it changed but recently it seems that most who say that really do tip.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Fake news...depending on your area.

Most, not all, but most actually do come through when they say they will tip in the app. 

At least for me that is.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Fake news...depending on your area.
> 
> Most, not all, but most actually do come through when they say they will tip in the app.
> 
> At least for me that is.


 You're hawt doh'


----------



## May88 (Aug 24, 2018)

Cklw said:


> I say I will tip in app, and I do it right there in front of the driver so they can see me, takes a whole whopping 1.5 seconds. Look at phone, give the stars and right under that is the tip option


Yesterday a woman got mouthy at the end of the ride and insisted on leaving a tip. I knew she was pretending by the exaggerated way she tapped her phone. Not a smart move on her part since now I know where she lives. SMH


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> This is one of the few things Lyft is better at then Uber. The ability to change ratings. I have had pax tip later that day, or the next day; I think my personal record on Lyft was 3 days after the ride. Sometimes people do tip on the app and while I don't believe in the "1 star the pax who says they will tip in the app" theory, you do look like a fool if they do. Plus, and this is just my opinion, drivers downrate for really minuscule things in the grand scheme. I understand many do it to "get back and pax who downrate THEM for minuscule things" but that's just overly petty.


This must be an old thread Uber quit allowing us to go back and change the rating awhile back.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

I always find it to be a gross exaggeration when drivers claim 1% of people that say they will tip you in the app actually do it. 

Yes, Uber passengers are in general a reincarnation of Satan. Yes, driving for Uber sucks ass. 

No, its not even remotely close to true that everyone that claims they will tip you in the app is lying. When this statement is made the person making it loses all credibility.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Jrider9 said:


> You won't ever get a tip.
> 
> Especially if they ask you to pick up an order from the home depot.
> 
> Stupid pax.


From the Pax point of view, tipping = badges, stars and positive comments. Some also choose do so with cash.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Over 50 means they will tip.
35 - 50, 50% chance
Under 35, just go ahead & 1 star.
I'm almost positive that Uber changes tipping pax ratings automatically.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Son of the Darkness said:


> You're hawt doh'


More fake news!
But thanks


----------



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ya’ll are right. I do get good tips often. It just seems that when they say they will tip, especially when they have had you run an errand for them they tend to not do it. I like the new option where they can tip while I drive since then tips have gone up.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Sometimes they leave a fat juicy $2/$3 tip! 

But you're mostly spot on with this assessment.


----------



## Hemiwithasemi (May 8, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> 1* every pax who promises to tip through the app.


I waited one hour at the airport queue just to get a 4 minute ride. As soon as the pax got in the car he said "sorry for the short trip I'll give u a nice tip" its been almost 24 hours and still no tip. These pax are something else man. Gave him 3 stars never want to see his face again


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Son of the Darkness said:


> Have shirt being made as I type.. For when I do Eats "Wait lemme guess.. you'll tip me in the app?"


I'll pay whatever you want for a 2XL! Hell with wearing it just for UEats. That ***** goes on every day I drive and any platform I drive for!


----------



## JaxUberDude (Jan 26, 2016)

When they tell me they'll tip me in the app, I say "Thank you so much! I'll be sure to give you those 5 stars as soon as I see it !"..... The percentage of people that do it has increased since using that tactic.


----------



## SHRPR (Jul 13, 2018)

Do you find that passengers tip more often when they don't say anything rather than saying that they'll tip in the app?


----------



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

SHRPR said:


> Do you find that passengers tip more often when they don't say anything rather than saying that they'll tip in the app?


Yeah that's why it's frustrating to me. I don't do anything to prompt them to say they will tip it's like they want me to have hope or to thank them for something they wont do. Most people who tip say nothing about it.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

"_The check is in the mail!_"


----------



## JaxUberDude (Jan 26, 2016)

Totally... It's the ones that claim they will tip you in the app that I have the least faith in.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Jrider9 said:


> You won't ever get a tip.
> 
> Especially if they ask you to pick up an order from the home depot.
> 
> Stupid pax.


Well, if a driver is dim enough to pick an order up from Home Depot (?!) I'd argue that the "stupid" one in this equation is actually the _driver_......

Live and learn.


----------

